# Old safety for sale



## pelletman (Mar 7, 2010)

A guy I know brought this to an event today for a buddy who wants to sell it.  If anyone has any interest let me know and I'll get you the guy's number.  What you see is what I know.  Someone said it looked like an Iver Johnson they had, but I see no markings.  I didn't look that close.  There is no headbadge.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats a nice bike! Is it a 26 inch tire bike? Rims made of wood? I dont think it is an Iver because of the type of sprocket, the short headset length and how large the gap is between the two top bars. How much does he want for it? Where is it at? Thanks, Don


----------



## pelletman (Mar 8, 2010)

Like I said, I don't know anything besides what you see in the picture.  It is in RI.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 8, 2010)

I believe the rims are steel clad wood.


----------



## brol (Jul 17, 2010)

If this bike is still available, Id be interested. please drop me a line at elementfmfl@aol.com

Thanks Brian


----------



## irene_crystal (Jul 18, 2010)

I would love to get ahold of the bike too. Send me details....


----------



## Velostigmat (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd be interested as well, are they willing to ship it?
christopher.rini@gmail.com


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont have any refrence material wonder if it is from Western Mass Bike Maker Westfield, Columbia, Pope etc? Did your friend sell his bike?


----------

